

The Day My Daughter Discovered I’m White - aceperry
https://medium.com/@cwinterbg/the-day-my-daughter-discovered-i-m-white-8c2e41f35b14

======
CmonDev
_" Racism isn’t born, folks, it’s taught."_

Not necessarily, a person can jump to wrong conclusions on his/her own, e.g.
by watching a number of clips like this one:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_kF4zLNKio](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_kF4zLNKio)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think you're underestimating how much societal support is required for those
jumps to conclusions to be made. I'm reminded of the xkcd comic "you suck at
math"/"girls suck at math".

